# You have to check this out... Just awesome of Norway...



## mike4lorie (Apr 23, 2021)

Need to watch it full screen!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 23, 2021)

I don’t have full screen but it was still ‘sweet’ on my little iPhone. Thanks for sharing abd nice to see you again.


----------



## RB-TX (Apr 23, 2021)

Really a nice video - Great scenery.  Thanks


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Apr 23, 2021)

I watched it twice Full Screen on my 27 inch Mac. Awesome scenery. Kind of scary sitting and standing close to the edge of those cliffs. Thanks for posting. 
I just watched this on YouTube on our Big Screen TV. If you can get YouTube on your big screen TV, this video is a must see.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 23, 2021)

Spectacular, Mike!  Thanks for posting it.

Good to see you here again.


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 23, 2021)

mike4lorie said:


> Need to watch it full screen!


I have a good friend who lives in Bergen, and she and hubby travel all over their country and are always sending me photos and videos.  Her late son used to hand stands on the edges of some of those old glaciers.  Actually, they prefer vacationing in Greece and Hungary, but have to stick to home during the pandemic.  Some country.


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 23, 2021)

Trolltunga means Troll's Tongue and Preikestolen means Pulpit or Preacher's Chair in English

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trolltunga

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Preikestolen


----------



## Dana (Apr 23, 2021)

Loved the video...brought back some memories of my student days when a group of us went backpacking in  Norway, Sweden and Denmark. Stayed in the homes of local residents who even took us sightseeing and made the most unusual but delicious meals.


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 23, 2021)

Dana said:


> Loved the video...brought back some memories of my student days when a group of us went backpacking in the Norway, Sweden and Denmark. Stayed in the homes of local residents who even took us sightseeing and made the most unusual but delicious meals.


Were you offered pickled herring in Sweden? Or did they go one step further and offer you surströmming?


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 23, 2021)

Breathtaking!  So beautiful!


----------



## Dana (Apr 23, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> Were you offered pickled herring in Sweden? Or did they go one step further and offer you surströmming?


They were very considerate and catered for our English taste buds   love the pastries though! I do like pickled herring...I eat Dutch pickled herrings here in Oz.


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 23, 2021)

Dana said:


> They were very considerate and catered for our English taste buds   love the pastries though! I do like pickled herring...I eat Dutch pickled herrings here in Oz.


Pickled herring in different kinds of pickling like mustard or curry as well as gravlax are staples on the Swedish smörgåsbord here. Can dig you out some recipes if you'd like to try. Also variations on what the Danish call Smørrebrød - small open sandwiches on rye bread like the German pumpernickel.


----------



## jujube (Apr 23, 2021)

WOW!


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 23, 2021)

jujube said:


> WOW!


I bet that wasn't in response to my pickled herrings comment


----------



## Lara (Apr 23, 2021)

I can't breathe after watching that!!
Amazing landscape and incredible photography!! 
Literally breath-taking 
OMGosh...those people on the outer edges!! 
 I had Butterflies in my stomach 

Thank you Mike,  for that shot of adrenalin this morning


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 23, 2021)

How I have dreamed of being able to fly like a bird so I, too, could enjoy views like this daily.


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 23, 2021)

Mike, thank you.


----------



## Dana (Apr 23, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> Pickled herring in different kinds of pickling like mustard or curry as well as gravlax are staples on the Swedish smörgåsbord here. Can dig you out some recipes if you'd like to try. Also variations on what the Danish call Smørrebrød - small open sandwiches on rye bread like the German pumpernickel.


Thanks for the offer...but someone gave me a cookbook with Nordic and Scandinavian recipes years ago...haven't used it much!


----------



## Gaer (Apr 24, 2021)

Thank you for taking me HOME!  Something inside me shook and trembled me when I watched this!
I have first cousins in Norway!
It makes me so proud to be Norse; to be a Scandahoovian!


----------

